# Abu Dhabi - advice please!



## mabsy (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all - am new here but need some help please. My husband may be shortly be taking a position in Abu Dhabi and we would relocate from UK in July 2010 to join him. We have 2 children to bring with us.My daughter is 14 and is in Year 10 at private school here and my son is 9 years in Year 4 at same school. Both are pretty academic children,tho lazy!. Prob is that my son has a slight physical issue, but copes with it himself, it doesn't affect his ability to do sports etc, he has no learning probs/behavioral issues at all.

Any idea which schools i should contact? i understand it very difficult to get places, what are the attitudes to slight physical disabilities? thanks so much


----------



## mabsy (Dec 17, 2009)

please?!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know that at the school both of my daughters go to, they do have kids there with both physical and mental issues, all of whom are fully accepted and incorporated into the school

Problem is that the schools have now shut for the Christmas period and don't open again until 3rd January.

BTW, my girls go to Winchester School


----------



## mabsy (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks so very much for that, no i know my timing is not great  are you happy with the school?


----------

